# horsefield diet



## tinkerbell 12 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi im holly im getting a horsefeild tortoise in a couple of weeks and i know a lot about them but i dont know how often you feed them please get back to me 
from holly : victory:


----------



## Minusmit66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I feed my horsefield on a daily supply of weeds or lettuce. He loves tomatos and apparantly they like strawberries(i havent tried!).

P.S i only give tomatos to him occasionaly


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

*hi, ideally your horsefields needs 90% weeds, i personally wouldnt feed strawberries i currently have 9 resuced and 2 of which were fed strawberries and their shells are deformed and both are fussy eaters now. *
*You should ideally fed fed the same size amount of their shell and i personally fed them 5 days out of 7 - with 2 'rest' days as this tortoise is prone to obesity.*
**Beckie* *


----------



## Leanne W (May 4, 2010)

any fruit should be kept to a minimum, if at all. Over winter my horsfield has been fed on romaine lettuce (iceburg is not good for them - too much water content), grated carrot, courgette, kale and cress. maybe the odd little slice of tomato as a treat, (prob half a tom in past 6 months) as this is also not good for them. now better weather is here my lil one loves dandilion leaves and grass. a little celery now and then too.


----------



## Leanne W (May 4, 2010)

but....btw, she should have hibernated but as i only got her in winter and did not know enough to hibernate safely she has not this year. guess she'll have a good sleep next time.


----------

